# HIIT Cardio...



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 4, 2004)

hey guys... i went on a discipline diet and worked out everyday and cardio for 25 min each day and lost a lot of fat... But I tried HIIT cardio for 2 days and i just don't feel the idea of doing something for 5 minutes and reaping the same benifit as something for 25 min so i went back to my old cardio...  My old cardio was on a elliptical ( i love elliptical ).. and i tried HIIT sprints on the treadmil.  Does anyone wanna vouch for HIIT cardio?  Can you guys give personal experiences with HIIT cardio?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Are you sure you are reaching your maximum intensity level?

http://www.musclemedia.com/training/hiit.asp

Will a mod in this forum please make this link a sticky already.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 4, 2004)

I saw that link... well see i start off with the jogging at 4 mph... when 25 seconds reach, i start pressing the button to increase the speed.  I'm kinda chubby and out of shape so i set the speed to 9 and run on it... when 55 seconds reaches, i turn the speed down to 4 again... do u know what i'm saying?


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 5, 2004)

hello, anyone reply


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not very big (well, I am very big, but that neither here nor there) on doing HIIT on a treadmill.  My suggestion is to try doing it on a track, or maybe on a park.  Somewhere where you can concentrate on running and forget about pressing the little button on the threadmill.  I think it'll do you much good to do it that way.

That's just my thought...


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 5, 2004)

Being I live in the desert where it is 115 almost everyday in the summer I have to do it on a treadmill. Think sprinting is sprinting whether you are on a treadmill or not but I will admit if I could I would prefer to do it elsewhere and advise to be very careful because sprinting on a treadmill can be a little hairy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sprinting on a treadmill is NOT the same as sprinting on the track IMO. But you do what you gotta do. If I was confined to a gym I'd do HIIT on recumbant bike. I've done it on the bike, elliptical, treadmill and track and find doing it on the track is by far the best and ass-kicking cardio HIIT session


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sprinting on a treadmill is NOT the same as sprinting on the track IMO. But you do what you gotta do. If I was confined to a gym I'd do HIIT on recumbant bike. I've done it on the bike, elliptical, treadmill and track and find doing it on the track is by far the best and ass-kicking cardio HIIT session


Agreed 100%.

At least where I am at in Miami is humid.  It's pretty dry in the desert.  If you have to do it in the gym, I agree with Rock...


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 5, 2004)

Maybe I will have to start doing it early morning. I know what you are talking about. I remember doing it on the track in school and it really did kick your butt. It is hard to get up enough speed on the max speed on the treadmill. Maybe until it cools off a bit I will use the bike.


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 5, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> I saw that link... well see i start off with the jogging at 4 mph... when 25 seconds reach, i start pressing the button to increase the speed.  I'm kinda chubby and out of shape so i set the speed to 9 and run on it... when 55 seconds reaches, i turn the speed down to 4 again... do u know what i'm saying?


how many seconds then are you at speed 9, also try doing it on an incline, i do my hiit on the treadmill with a steep incline, otherwise it is just normal cardio for me.  What works well for me is to go .1 miles at slower speed, then .1 miles at faster speed, i might switch it up and go .15 miles at a faster speed.   It helps to get you out of the psychological mindset of always looking at the clock.  The bike is also a great way to do some hiit.


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 5, 2004)

What about doing it on a cross trainer?


----------



## trHawT (Aug 6, 2004)

I use the crosstrainer for HIIT.  I do 15 min. sessions after weight training 4X weekly.  I try not to overkill.  High Intensity Injury Torture.  Also, running on the track would give you better results.  On the track, you're going against the elements (e.g., wind), gravity--total resistance, compared to a walk-in-line treadmill or crosstrainer.  Sure you can add resistance to those machines, but it won't compare to sprinting/running/jogging.


----------



## garethhe (Jan 10, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one who actually prefers HIIT on the treadmill.  I like the instant feedback (I mean, knowing exactly what "all out" translates into in mph without needing a stopwatch and calculator).  I also enjoy the adrenaline rush that kicks in immediately after the "oh-%^@* am-i-gonna-fall-off" thought...it forces my body to kick in a little something extra.  I find that effect to be similar to participating in a foot race on a track, when someone is about to pass you by.  

Of course, doing HIIT on the track is physically more demanding, although putting the treadmill on a slight incline can minimize that discrepancy (I've heard 1.0% and 1.5% treadmill-incline is the equalizer...does anybody know any different?).


----------

